# What Kind of Shampoo to use when giving you hedgehog a bath?



## painball54 (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been giving Milo baths ever since i got him, but i haven't used shampoo to clean him. It has ussually been just a rinse and a swim with some scrubbing. So i am asking for some opinions or options on what to use for hedgehog shampoo. I have heard baby shampoo (but i don't know what kind of baby shampoo), and kitten shampoo (and again i would like to know specifics). So ya. What Kind of Shampoo would you use to shampoo and clean (to make the hedgehog smell good) your hedgehog?


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

A lot of people have suggested Aveeno Baby, that's what I use and it has worked well for me. Aveeno seems to use more natural ingredients and less chemicals. Whatever you choose be sure to make sure it doesn't contain Tea Tree oil.


----------



## Pawlove (Sep 16, 2010)

I used to bath my hedgie with baby shampoo that won't hurt when it gets to the eye. But I heard that baby shampoo can be drying to the skin so kitten shampoo works better and safer. I can't recommend one, never use any. My vet prescribed iodine shampoo for my hedgie so I used that.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Baby shampoos are bad, because they are too drying. In fact, anything that says "shampoo" will be too drying.

Any kitten/puppy type shampoos are bad because they are strong smelling. Too much perfume.
Any type of oatmeal washes are good. Anything that would make the hedgehog "smell good" is too strong for their little noses.


----------

